# How recover?



## John_EU (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi,
I finding answer, how can i recover from dpd, but here is so many topics and so many answers. People says "Im fully recover" but i dont understand how? Is here some FAQ, tips or stories what realy working (everything what i reading was so easy, but for me is not easy)? I used pils, therapy, etc. and nothing realy working. Is here something what can improve my status?

Thank you

_Sorry for my english_


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

HI there,

Its great you are asking how to recover and want to make a difference.

From my experience it is different for EVERYONE, most have Dp but they are on a seperate journey if you know what I mean.

It would help a bit if you know how you got Dp?

Dp itself isnt the probelm (although it feels like it I know). For me dealing with the initial cause is the start of the journey to recovery.

Even the people that have recovered wouldnt be able to give you an EXACT "how to guide".

I can give you some tips though etc and will PM you with them. A few examples are going for walks, bit of excercise, healthy distraction, acceptance etc.

What do you think?

Robyn x


----------



## John_EU (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank you for your post.

Here is some information about me:

My name is John. I have dpd 4 years. Before dpd i was normal boy, i was happy, i had many friends, my life was very good. My dpd started when i smoked weed. I smoked weed once in a while. And one day after i smoking weed i caught panic attack and very bizzare feel. It was like dream. So i go away to home. There i go sleep. Next day i had the same feel but little less. Next 6 months was so crazy. I wanted to die, it was very bad with me. I go to doctor and he give me Zoloft. This pills was very bad for me, i want sleep everytime.
My goal was survive day. But i dont feel happy. After two years, i created internet website about dpd in my language because i want found some information about who can help me. I create with my friend biggest comunity about dpd in my country. Some news papers writing about my page. But my problem was still here.
The last thing what i try is detox from metal toxicity because i know people what have dpd because they have metal toxicity in their body. Maybee i have metal toxicity in my body, so i try that.

If do you have same information what can help me, please write that 

Thank you

*edit: last thing what i read about dpd was *At Last A Life ? Anxiety and Panic Free*


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes I ordered at last a life and it helped me very much.

Ok so you had a bad reaction to something people can and have recovered from Drug Induced Dp. Its possible your psyche got a shock which is natural but it is not permanant 

your brain has been "trained" and has gotten very used to Dp. Maybe do something out of your comfort zone to take your mind off Dp, just accept its there, its annoying but just know it will go away and with that you are releasing your fear of it, go do some fun stuff!! You deserve it, do you work?


----------



## John_EU (Dec 2, 2007)

You have absolutely right, but...i read everything what Paul (writer this book) write, but for example in shool, i feel very bad. I look like junkie, because i have convulsions with my body and its very hard bee calm. Before 1 month i feel quite good and now, i dont know what happend, everything is worse, it scary me. Maybee this weather or season (dark and cold).

How you feel today? You have still dpd or you feel good?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Of course you have slight convulsions your nerves are on edge, I suggest you read the Claire Weeke series VERY helpful!

Just know that everything you are feeling is down to anxiety. Dp is down to anxiety etc. So you have to try calm your nerves, have you got some mantras? I.e When you are feeling like crap or you are really tense, say to yourself "this is just temporary , just my nerves, they just need some rest"

Or breathe in and say calm, and breathe out with the word relax. It is very hard to concentrate I know but Hazel a forum member has just graduated, it's hard but you CAN do it.

Yes your Dp can feel worse, but to be fair even without Dp your moods can change day to day so Dp does the same, you just need to accept that. Perhaps your Dp is worse as you did something a bit stressful that day.

Remember the more scared you are of Dp the more in the cycle you stay. Its like breaking your leg but being afraid of the plaster cast, you leg is never going to get better the more you focus on it, instead people distract themsleves dont they best they can x


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi John_EU.
Everything thats been said is very good advice and so I dont want to disturb or interupt your discussion.I Just want to offer to PM you some extra stuff also if you would like,you can PM and let me know if you want to.

Take care.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Might be good if you posted it here, other people may benefit too.

John I have msn if u would like to chat one on one also, plus erin and i co-founded the DPD cause on Facebook if u would like to join, AND there is a chatroom! Plenty of help from mostly good people ( u do get your oddball every now and again), but thats life ha x


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Hi John_EU.
> Everything thats been said is very good advice and so I dont want to disturb or interupt your discussion.I Just want to offer to PM you some extra stuff also if you would like,you can PM and let me know if you want to.
> 
> Take care.


----------



## bums (Dec 22, 2008)

Yehh whats the need for the private messaging guys?


----------

